# Super 77 Oliver pulling to the right PROBLEM



## Brian Graham (Sep 6, 2019)

I have a 1954 Super 77 Oliver. We use it explicitly for antique pulling. It is completely regular stock with zero modifications. Stock tires as well...never been replaced...still in good condition I'd say. For pulling we removed the Hydraulics and added brackets to the middle and rear and front. Brackets have been there since 1991. The problem with pulling to the right has just started in the last 7 or 8 years. It is a great pulling tractor no doubt but when you get about 3/4 down the track, the front end comes up obviously but it immediately pulls to the right every time. Like clockwork and I of course have to tap the left brake to keep it straight. What could be causing this? The axles on the right side is out further than the left side by a 3rd of an inch. The tire pressure is at 10 PSI in both. Also, to counter the pulling to the right we actually took an 1850 Oliver wheel weight and bolted it onto the left wheel in an attempt to give it more weight to keep it from pulling. But to no avail. Has anyone ever heard of this? What could be off? Could a brake be sticking? Neither tire spins either when pulling to the right like tread were a problem or something. It either loses power all the way or the front end goes high enough that I am no longer comfortable. Please any ideas thoughts I'd appreciate everything.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Brian Graham. I'm sure I can't help, but it sure seems like a brake dragging on the right side. I'm sure it is more complex than that. Is there perhaps a leaking oil seal on that side?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

sounds like you need weight on the front to keep the the front wheels on the ground, your problem will be torque reaction to the rear wheels, watch a youtube video of a big rig starting off from scratch and watch how the tractor (prime mover, our speak) will twist from torque reaction.

weight the front of your tractor and that should fix your problem.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hmmm... Have you thought of switching the rear tires from one side to the other and see if that switches the pull direction?


----------



## Brian Graham (Sep 6, 2019)

Th


pogobill said:


> Hmmm... Have you thought of switching the rear tires from one side to the other and see if that switches the pull direction?


This is interesting. Switching the tires. No leaks though. Although, we just fixed the left brake....I wonder if it is indeed the right brake. As it is the only one that ever actually worked.


----------



## Brian Graham (Sep 6, 2019)

FredM said:


> sounds like you need weight on the front to keep the the front wheels on the ground, your problem will be torque reaction to the rear wheels, watch a youtube video of a big rig starting off from scratch and watch how the tractor (prime mover, our speak) will twist from torque reaction.
> 
> weight the front of your tractor and that should fix your problem.


Yeah i get that. however, many other tractors like Farmall's and John Deere's go front end high and still go straight. Weight on the front would help but would also take traction away from rear. I have about 1000 lbs of suitcase weights so it is possible. I am just more into wondering why the heck it pulls to the right. And only halfway down the track when it starts lugging.


----------



## Brian Graham (Sep 6, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Hmmm... Have you thought of switching the rear tires from one side to the other and see if that switches the pull direction?


Dunno if i said this before but when it starts losing power and digging in is when it pulls to the right. I am guessing I am answering my own question here and it has to be the brake?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Is the diff lock engaged so both rear wheels drive together ??, is it possible to have slightly different tyre diameters from wear and tear ??, how about the ground conditions under the tyres when the tractor starts to dig in, hard/soft ?, does this happen at only one drag track or many ?.

Can you think of what may have happened 7/8 years ago when your tractor started pulling to the right ?.

I hope you work your problem out.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Could very well be a brake. If you are tapping the left brake to stay straight, the right brake may be dragging. If you picked up one of those Oliver XO-121's you'd have no troubles!!








12 to 1 compression ratio! I found it to be an interesting read, and the the movie was great!


----------



## Brian Graham (Sep 6, 2019)

FredM said:


> Is the diff lock engaged so both rear wheels drive together ??, is it possible to have slightly different tyre diameters from wear and tear ??, how about the ground conditions under the tyres when the tractor starts to dig in, hard/soft ?, does this happen at only one drag track or many ?.
> 
> Can you think of what may have happened 7/8 years ago when your tractor started pulling to the right ?.
> 
> I hope you work your problem out.


Apologize for my ignorance here but what do you mean by diff lock engaged?


----------



## Brian Graham (Sep 6, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Could very well be a brake. If you are tapping the left brake to stay straight, the right brake may be dragging. If you picked up one of those Oliver XO-121's you'd have no troubles!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


16:1 with a 770 kit in it. How much drawbar hp did that have?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

48.5 HP from what I gather.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Brian Graham said:


> Apologize for my ignorance here but what do you mean by diff lock engaged?


Differential lock !!, used to lock the differential up so both axles drove together, small pedal behind right or left heel to push down on to lock the differential.


----------

